# Billing for certified Midwife



## dawn1170 (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on how to bill for midwife services? I have a midwife that just started with my company and I am not sure how to bill. I can not find any information regarding billing for her services.

Thanks


----------



## msonger (Nov 5, 2009)

*cnm billing*

We have 4 cnms on staff.  I bill for their services when at the hospital under their name and npi as rendering.  Some insurance co's will reduce your payment by up to 20%.  However, SC Medicaid and many of our other plans have not reduced our payments.

Since I am an FQHC, my office services are different and would not help.


----------



## melinda1436 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Billing for Midwives*

I am taking my CPC exam in December, but I will be working with a few midwives, doing their billing and coding, after my certification. They are home birth midwives. I can tell you some of the codes they are currently using via e-mail if you would like.

Melinda
melinda1436@hotmail.com


----------



## cptcoder1 (Feb 8, 2011)

We have a midwife that is starting to see patients in our office. Do you know if there are any restrictions on the type of patients that she can and services that she can render.


----------



## bonnyr (Jun 7, 2011)

Just bill the same codes for services rendered.  Depending on what stae you're in, Medicaid dictates differnt modifiers.  For example in WA state, Medicaid states to bill CPT 59400 with high risk complications with modifier "TG".  E&M Services billed outside the global for complications are billed with modifier "UA".  Some ins. companies pay a reduced rate from what they pay the Ob's but the same codes are valid.


----------

